# eMachines w5233 Processor



## Mass0wnage (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok here's the Deal. My PC currently has the Intel® Pentium® D Processor 925 (Dual Core) 1
64-bit technology support with Intel® EM64T Technology
(3.0GHz | 2 x 2MB L2 Cache | 800MHz FSB).

I've upgraded 2 2gigs DDR2 RAM, and a nVidia GeForce 9500GT Video Card recently, and had no issues. Everything was running great. Then after a month or 2 my PC started running sluggish. Page's freeze up. Constantly getting "Not Responding" and taking several minutes just to open Browsers to search the web.

My thought's is the processor could be taking a poop on me. Not to mention it was next on my list to upgrade anyways. Im a hardcore World of Warcraft gamer and want faster faster faster.

So I Call around to several places asking for a recommended Upgrade and I Got the same answer from several different places. So I Figure what the hell Ill give it a shot, Plus its a cheap upgrade. They recommended the following:
Intel Pentium D 965 Extreme Edition
3.73 Ghz, Socket 775, 1066MHz FSB, 4MB L2 Cache, Dual-Core, Presler, OEM

So I Bought it. Along with a Masscool Socket 775 CPU Cooling Fan
which was also recommended because the new Processor would generate quite a bit of heat.

I recieved them this afternoon. Installed them. Fire up the PC and nothing but a black screen. 

So Is the processor Not compatible with what I have? Is there something in the BIOS that i should adjust before installing the new processor?

This is my first time upgrading a processor so Either What I got isnt compatible and I got wrong information from several Tech's, or Im just missing a step in this process. Help Please.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The microcode for a specific cpu is put into the bios by the motherboard manufacturer, or OEM if it's a pre-built machine. You need to check and see what minimum bios revision your board requires to support the new cpu, if it does. If you don't have the correct bios, and it's available, you need to update with a processor that is recognized, your old one, in this case.
Look for a cpu support list. Since we don't know what the cpu is mounted in.......

edit - Oops. It's not my night, just noticed the title. I'll see if I can dig up anything, but already had two power outages, may lose connection.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Not much at the e-machine support pages, funny they have 3 bios downloads, all look like the same original version, maybe they've never updated it? You could try emailing them, see if they'll give you a support list, or any information on updates that would support the new processor. 
http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=W Series&model=W5233 

For now try clearing your cmos. Not sure if you have CLR_RTC jumpers, but unplug from the wall and take the cmos battery out of the motherboard for a while. It can take some time using that method, I usually go with 3/4 of an hour. Put it back in, then see if you get anything on the screen.

What is the make and model of the ram you upgraded to?

And probably most importantly, did you upgrade your power supply when you put in the 9500GT? Freezes and such could well be a symptom of an overstressed and dying psu. The OEM models, specially from e-machines can be nasty.


----------



## Mass0wnage (Jul 11, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> Not much at the e-machine support pages, funny they have 3 bios downloads, all look like the same original version, maybe they've never updated it? You could try emailing them, see if they'll give you a support list, or any information on updates that would support the new processor.
> http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=W Series&model=W5233
> 
> For now try clearing your cmos. Not sure if you have CLR_RTC jumpers, but unplug from the wall and take the cmos battery out of the motherboard for a while. It can take some time using that method, I usually go with 3/4 of an hour. Put it back in, then see if you get anything on the screen.
> ...


if you have CLR_RTC jumpers No idea what you're talking about here. Im not very Technical literate. 

The battery, what exactly is it for and what would that help me to do by taking it out for a while then replacing it?

With the PSU and the Vid card questions. The freezing up started before the viedo card upgrade So i was told. So Im seeing it is a reoccuring problem that wasnt fixed. The Vid card upgrade was to figure out if the Video card itself might be going out.

I also noticed with the new Video card, in World of Warcraft, in Dalaran(laggiest city ever) I Can turn the Game Video settings to max and still run around 35-45 FPS with 75-100ping which is a huge step up from the Basic crap they give us with a new pc, of 4FPS 200ping. new card greatly fast weith lower settings, old card Doesnt matter the settings, still low FPS/latency)

RAM is 2x 1g sticks PNY PC2-5300 DDR2, up from the 2x Factory 512mb sticks.

Was just messing around in the BIOS and Loaded the Failsafe Defaults in case something was changed, or if someone was messing where they shouldnt be and after loading about 60 browsers of internet explorer repeatedly seems to be less stress on the CPU as there was before. loaded them all "fairly" quickly with nothing failing to respond. So that doesnt appear to be a problem right now.

I did a complete reformat, allowed Windows to install of it's update's(took quite a while.). Went to reinstall WoW on my machine and the first disk took nearly 7 hours to install, before it took 5-7 minutes Tops. 

Could the Processor be the cause of this? That was my First instinct.

WHich is why im pretty hardcore on wanting the new one to work.


----------



## Mass0wnage (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok. Ive done a little research. If this is the proper motherboard in my PC(which i think it is)

ECS 945GCT-M3

Which supports a maximum 800mhz then the Processor that was recommended to me will not work because it is 1066mhz?


----------



## Mass0wnage (Jul 11, 2009)

Just confirmed that the Motherboard in my PC is the above posted Motherboard. I read at the time that said motherboard would read up to 800mhz Processor's and found that on the ECS website it says that it is compatible with 1066mhz so I dont know now! 

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...ailID=719&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=1&LanID=9

So i threw the new processor back into my PC and still get only a blank screen when I fire it up(black not white/blue/anything). So I'm still confused. =/


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Because it is an OEM eMachines board you can not use the ECS site for CPU support, the Bios which controls the chips on the board and what CPU's are recognized will be a eMachines custom deal common with OEM PC makers that is limited to what they wanted it be used for they do this for support and warranty issues.

However if you notice the PD 975 EE is not on the ECS CPU support list anyway.
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Support/CPU_Support_Model.aspx?detailid=719&MenuID=69&LanID=9

In your position I would look for a E6600 or E6700 C2D as they would be much faster then the Pentium D, however it may be cheaper to upgrade the motherboard to a better model and use a E8400.

If you have the original power supply dump it they are known problems in those machines.


----------

